# Real Estate-Residential, Investment and Land



## Simonj31

Hello all, 

I'm a licensed Realtor, working with properties from Pensacola to Panama City. I can help you with all real estate transactions or answer any questions you might have. I have experience with VA loans, USDA loans, FHA loans, foreclosures, and investment properties.


----------



## Simonj31

Btt


----------



## Simonj31

Btt


----------



## Simonj31

btt


----------



## lastcast

We already have Jim. Of course right now he doesn't look so good!


----------



## Simonj31

Jim shmim(jk). Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Simonj31

btt


----------



## Simonj31

btt


----------



## Simonj31

btt


----------



## Simonj31

Btt


----------



## Simonj31

Even if you're not buying or selling, I'm here to answer any questions you may have....tight lines!


----------



## Simonj31

Bump!


----------



## Realtor

Plumber, electrician, etc.


----------



## jack2

Kensuke said:


> I want to start my own business. What is the best idea to invest in?


that's a good question, ken. we discussed this about SIX (6) years ago. do a community search (up at the top of the page where it say "community search" and see if the answers would be the same since that was when odumba was president. of course, you maybe be phishing and that's ok. we know what that's all about. anyway, well come to the pensacola FISHING forum (lmao).
jack


----------



## jack2

Grance,
uh, same answer.
jack


----------



## Realtor

jack2 said:


> that's a good question, ken. we discussed this about SIX (6) years ago. do a community search (up at the top of the page where it say "community search" and see if the answers would be the same since that was when odumba was president. of course, you maybe be phishing and that's ok. we know what that's all about. anyway, well come to the pensacola FISHING forum (lmao).
> jack


its a bot/spammer Jack.... the forum seems to be full of them recently..


----------



## jack2

yes, jim, i know but it feels good to just post something to a robot. lol.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK

jack2 said:


> yes, jim, i know but it feels good to just post something to a robot. lol.
> jack


Even if it is a 4 year old thread brought back from the grave?


----------



## jack2

six, mark. lol.
jack


----------



## WilliamHarrell1

Now my wife and I are considering the option of investing in real estate. Before the pandemic, we were thinking of buying some offices to rent later. But the pandemic has shown that working from home will already be the norm. So I gave up on the idea, but still, people need a place to live. So renting a house can also bring you a good income. We spoke with Cambridge Mortgage Advisor to advise us on the process of taking out a mortgage. This team works excellent. In a month, we will have a new building.


----------



## MrFish

WilliamHarrell1 said:


> My question is whether it is worth taking a mortgage now when there is a crisis?


What crisis?


----------



## H2OMARK

WilliamHarrell1 said:


> My question is whether it is worth taking a mortgage now when there is a crisis?


Hell yes, mortgage your home, your wife, your girlfriend, your boyfriend, (pic of wife and girlfriend mandatory), boat and anything else.


----------



## jack2

is william fishing or phishing?
jack


----------



## Bigwill4life

Anybody need a good HVAC company give me a call AIRCAREWIZARD 1-850-471-9400
New construction,service,duct cleaning and system changeouts.
Thanks will


----------

